

Gnumeric Crunches Numbers Like a Pro - stevewillensky
http://www.linuxinsider.com/story/Gnumeric-Crunches-Numbers-Like-a-Pro-76605.html

======
simgidacav
> Microsoft's ribbon menu style is not replicated in Generic.

Typo?

